# New 500 lumen MCE light from... Coleman!!



## Phaserburn (May 20, 2010)

Holy Camp Light Breakthroughs, Batman!

Coleman has a new MCE equipped, 500 lumen, two-mode, 6AA powered light on their website, along with some other cool new for 2010 goodies. I would love to get my hands on this stuff to play with it; it looks nicely done.

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=2000003911&categoryid=1185&brand=

Simply cannot believe Coleman has an MCE based light!!


----------



## sol-leks (May 20, 2010)

It's actually been out for a month or two now. Someone was telling me its not very good though. Poor regulation maybe? I forget.


----------



## swxb12 (May 20, 2010)

I'd like to know what the battery holder looks like, as well as what 'PerfectBeam™ light technology' is. If it's cheaper than the ITP A6, could be interesting...


----------



## Jash (May 20, 2010)

How many people (non-flashahols) will buy this, 

put in the stock batteries, 

go Ooh, Ahh, then,

leave it for six months in the cupboard and 
go to use it when they need it and


----------



## jimmy1970 (May 20, 2010)

The time is coming my friends, when you won't have to order via Web Sites or buy from the CPF MarketPlace to get a high output torch. 500 lumens for $80 - not bad bang for your buck!! I agree with Jash about the possible problems with long term storage and leaking batteries - alkalines subjected to high draw in a device such as this almost always leak - in my experience anway.:sick2:

James....


----------



## Pandorum (May 20, 2010)

Coleman doesn't say anything about it even being regulated.
However if it is it might not be a bad light.
Someone please test and review it!


----------



## gcbryan (May 20, 2010)

That is a valid point that one day, when led technology matures, there won't be as much of a market for "exclusive" lights as we discuss here as the local Walmart el cheapo light will have the same specs.

They are already as good I would imagine as what would have been discussed on here several years ago.

Then the technology matures and lights sold in Walmart catch up it won't be as much of a hobby anymore.


----------



## sol-leks (May 20, 2010)

its actually 50 bucks if you look at the coleman family store, if that encourages anyone to be our guinea pig.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 20, 2010)

jimmy1970 said:


> The time is coming my friends, when you won't have to order via Web Sites or buy from the CPF MarketPlace to get a high output torch. 500 lumens for $80 - not bad bang for your buck!! I agree with Jash about the possible problems with long term storage and leaking batteries - alkalines subjected to high draw in a device such as this almost always leak - in my experience anway.:sick2:
> 
> James....


 
I'm not as confident as you are that we're going to see the same quality specimens as we are able to purchase here in the places you mention, but I hope I am wrong.


----------



## bullettproof (May 20, 2010)

Is that a jetbeam?


----------



## Illum (May 20, 2010)

I really hope nonflashaholics get into this...they need to be enlightened soon or later. however the 6AA part is still a bit on the odd side, why not 3C and a boost circuit?


----------



## kingofwylietx (May 20, 2010)

I am sure that you will be able to buy lights that are as bright, one day. However, by then, CPF will have lights that are still at the cutting edge and years ahead of the big box store. Plus, the variety of materials and craftsmanship will never be available at Walmart.

Once the final bit of efficiency is pulled from leds and available at a place like Walmart, there will be a new technology we'll all be drooling over.......


----------



## don.gwapo (May 20, 2010)

Hmmm... wonder if can handle six 14500 without killing the led instantly. .


----------



## Jash (May 21, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> I'm not as confident as you are that we're going to see the same quality specimens as we are able to purchase here in the places you mention, but I hope I am wrong.




It will take just ONE flashaholic to get promoted to 'Purchasing Manager' at a big chain store (K-mart, Target, whoever) and then ring Fenix and say "If I order 10,000 of these, what can you do them for?" And you will see a TK20 retailing for $30 right there next to the batteries in the homewares isle.


----------



## Illum (May 21, 2010)

Jash said:


> It will take just ONE flashaholic to get promoted to 'Purchasing Manager' at a big chain store (K-mart, Target, whoever) and then ring Fenix and say "If I order 10,000 of these, what can you do them for?" And you will see a TK20 retailing for $30 right there next to the batteries in the homewares isle.



if the public does not consider the progress of flashlights as essential you could potentially have fenixes sitting beside evereadys and have people walk up and choosing the latter...sales manager or not.:shakehead

superdave138, you're going way off topic here, lets stick with the coleman light will ya? :thinking:


----------



## joe1512 (May 21, 2010)

For the same price, I am very sure that I'd prefer my itp A6 polestar. itp has been making quality lights for a lot longer than Coleman. Hence, their regulation, circuitry, etc is bound to be a lot better.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 21, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> itp has been making quality lights for a lot longer than Coleman. Hence, their regulation, circuitry, etc is bound to be a lot better.


 
While statement two may be accurate, statement one is not.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 21, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> While statement two may be accurate, statement one is not.


 
And, Coleman undoubtedly didn't manufacture the flashlight. Therefore, it is quite likely from one of the other china-based factories we are already buying from. It's just a question of which one, and what specs did Coleman agree to? They clearly wanted to keep cost down and use AA's.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 21, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> And, Coleman undoubtedly didn't manufacture the flashlight. Therefore, it is quite likely from one of the other china-based factories we are already buying from. It's just a question of which one, and what specs did Coleman agree to? They clearly wanted to keep cost down and use AA's.


 
Why the Coleman hate? Do you have any proof they outsourced the manufacture of this light? What even gives you reason to believe that? Is it CLEARLY copied from another light's design? (probably not otherwise you and others would have said so). "They clearly wanted to keep costs down" did they? Can you tell me the last time a manufacturer of products sold at Wal-Mart and every other big box store said "To hell with keeping costs down, spare no expense on this one." Even 4Sevens, likely the most respected production level manufacturer on this site, is always talking about keeping costs down.


----------



## papajoe (May 21, 2010)

I think the intent of the OP was to draw our attention to an obscure product that may have potential interest on the forum.

As an aside to this, I have a Coleman 2CR2 Max, 115 lumen, from Walmart for $24. Great bargain, well built, performs as advertised, suits "my" needs, no problems (so far).

Could this larger light be a bargain as well? I don't know, but I hope someone here takes the plunge and tells the rest of us the raw performance details of this lamp.

I don't care about outsourcing, China, copyright, the future of flashlights, etc. I just wanna know about the OP's discovery.

Holy Illumination Batman . . . . .


----------



## recDNA (May 21, 2010)

Gg


superdave138 said:


> Well this one is not Coleman but it has 4 MC-E LED's and uses 3 of the 18650 batteries and puts out 1200 Lumens all for just $50.99 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.dinodirect.com/led-flashlight-1200lumen-cree-mc-e-yg-1200l/AFFID-19.html
> 
> ...


Where is dinodirect?


----------



## Phaserburn (May 21, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Why the Coleman hate? Do you have any proof they outsourced the manufacture of this light? What even gives you reason to believe that? Is it CLEARLY copied from another light's design? (probably not otherwise you and others would have said so). "They clearly wanted to keep costs down" did they? Can you tell me the last time a manufacturer of products sold at Wal-Mart and every other big box store said "To hell with keeping costs down, spare no expense on this one." Even 4Sevens, likely the most respected production level manufacturer on this site, is always talking about keeping costs down.


 
LOL. Easy, big fella. I do not hate Coleman; I actually have several of their lighting products and am happy with them. Didn't you see where I said I thought the new stuff was well done and I'd like to have some in my OP? 

Your mistake is thinking that I am dissing Coleman by stating my belief that they outsourced their manufacture of their flashlights. Or that trying to keep costs down while keeping features and build quality within what their market is looking for is a bad thing. It isn't; its just a business fact. It's like when Maglite gets bashed for not being cutting edge; ridiculous. 

To me, this is no big deal, happens everyday. Do you think LLBean makes the chinos they sell? Does anyone who sells a non-super-high end product make a mistake? Of course not. Different products levels for different customer segments.

I am a marketing director by profession, so this is commonplace to me. Doesn't make my opinions any better or more accurate, but it's something I deal with daily at work.

Peace, my friend.


----------



## Canuke (May 21, 2010)

jimmy1970 said:


> The time is coming my friends, when you won't have to order via Web Sites or buy from the CPF MarketPlace to get a high output torch.



That depends on what you mean by "high output". By the standards of back when I joined CPF back in 2002 (when the Arc LS was the bomb, and the new Lux V had us drooling), that day has long been here and gone by. Target, Home Depot, Walmart etc. all have cheap Cree lights that can beat my old 2003-era L4 for raw output.

I'm old enough to still be amazed that I can now get that much light out of a cheap $10 or $20 light.


----------



## DaveTheDude (May 21, 2010)

kingofwylietx said:


> I am sure that you will be able to buy lights that are as bright, one day. However, by then, CPF will have lights that are still at the cutting edge and years ahead of the big box store. Plus, the variety of materials and craftsmanship will never be available at Walmart.
> 
> Once the final bit of efficiency is pulled from leds and available at a place like Walmart, there will be a new technology we'll all be drooling over.......


 
I second Mr. King's opinion.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 6, 2010)

Has anyone picked one of these up yet? I'm curious as to exactly how the modes work.


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope it doesn't use a 3S2P battery configuration and direct drive... :sick2:


----------



## Illum (Jun 6, 2010)

Stereodude said:


> I hope it doesn't use a 3S2P battery configuration and direct drive... :sick2:



that'll depend on its cost, but that might be just what it is...considering that an MCE, if wired in 2S2P it could potentially be direct drive, and thats based on a 3S2P battery configuration:candle:


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 6, 2010)

If I ever see it pop up at wal-mart, I may be tempted to try it


----------



## jtivat (Jun 6, 2010)

Canuke said:


> That depends on what you mean by "high output". By the standards of back when I joined CPF back in 2002 (when the Arc LS was the bomb, and the new Lux V had us drooling), that day has long been here and gone by. Target, Home Depot, Walmart etc. all have cheap Cree lights that can beat my old 2003-era L4 for raw output.
> 
> I'm old enough to still be amazed that I can now get that much light out of a cheap $10 or $20 light.



I remember discussing weather LED's would ever reach the 60 lumen mark to compete with the 2 cell incans.


----------



## bspofford (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm skeptical about Coleman design and quality. They are quite clearly not the same company that I knew 40+ years ago. The last time one of their LED flashlights was under discussion on CPF, I expressed my reservations about the company and how they seem to sell only cheap Chinese products. The company contacted me and sent me a light thinking that I would be impressed. It was a dud and didn't even turn on. The product manager obviously sent me a light that had never been tested. Colemen sent me a second light, but it was only comparable to an UltraFire light priced at about half their price. I remain very skeptical about Coleman design and quality.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking at the Coleman ad:
"• 500 incredible lumens"

So we have 'SureFire lumens', 'Fenix lumens', and now "incredible lumens"?


----------



## shipwreck (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone have 1 yet?


----------



## UpChUcK (Jul 7, 2010)

jimmy1970 said:


> The time is coming my friends, when you won't have to order via Web Sites or buy from the CPF MarketPlace to get a high output torch. 500 lumens for $80 - not bad bang for your buck!! I agree with Jash about the possible problems with long term storage and leaking batteries - alkalines subjected to high draw in a device such as this almost always leak - in my experience anway.:sick2:
> 
> James....





gcbryan said:


> That is a valid point that one day, when led technology matures, there won't be as much of a market for "exclusive" lights as we discuss here as the local Walmart el cheapo light will have the same specs.
> 
> They are already as good I would imagine as what would have been discussed on here several years ago.
> 
> Then the technology matures and lights sold in Walmart catch up it won't be as much of a hobby anymore.



The enthusiast market has a trickle down effect to the consumer market. So even though the consumer market is always improving, so is the enthusiast market and it is always a step or 2 behind. 

I hope this light can be picked up at Target/Walmart/Meijers. I'd like to try it out.


----------



## 3rd Degree (Jul 7, 2010)

It's a little off topic I know but did anyone else notice the 1AAA light listed on the bottom left an the Coleman website. Looks like a smaller version of the Max lights they have been selling. I know that at the price it can't compete with something like the A3, but if it's built as well as the 2AA Max light I have then not to bad for something you can get at a B&M.


----------



## bspofford (Jul 7, 2010)

Coleman = Cra*p! Spend $80 at DX and get two MCE lights.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jul 8, 2010)

bspofford said:


> Coleman = Cra*p! Spend $80 at DX and get two MCE lights.


DX = Crap too actually!


----------



## UpChUcK (Jul 8, 2010)

bspofford said:


> Coleman = Cra*p! Spend $80 at DX and get two MCE lights.





jimmy1970 said:


> DX = Crap too actually!



Yeah, I'd trust a Coleman before any DX or KD lights. I've had a couple KD/DX lights and I have several Coleman Maxx LED lights and lanterns. The Coleman's are great! Can't say the same for the KD/DX lights since they are dead and long gone. I have used my Colemans in and around the house and in my outdoors adventures. No reason not to trust them yet.


----------



## clg0159 (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone had a chance to pick one up yet, we need to pull one apart and analyze it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 24, 2010)

3rd Degree said:


> It's a little off topic I know but did anyone else notice the 1AAA light listed on the bottom left an the Coleman website. Looks like a smaller version of the Max lights they have been selling. I know that at the price it can't compete with something like the A3, but if it's built as well as the 2AA Max light I have then not to bad for something you can get at a B&M.


do you mean this one?
http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/detail.asp?CategoryID=1185&product_id=2000001140
* • 2.5 hours of runtime
* • 25 lumens
* • Long lasting, cool running Cree® Xlamp® LED bulb
* • Operates on a single AAA cell battery
* • Tough anodized aluminum body
* • Weather resistant to withstand the elements

* • 3 year warranty
* • Product weighs 1.8 oz with power source
* • Product weighs 1.4 oz without power source
* • Dimensions: 3.72″L X 0.84″W
* • Made in China
not very impressive specs unless they sell it for under $10.


----------



## Larbo (Jul 24, 2010)

jimmy1970 said:


> DX = Crap too actually!



So true.
I think no matter whats in the stores the The Marketplace Sellers will always be far ahead.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 24, 2010)

An interesting first step to get the general public interested in a really high-output hand-held light. But clearly more is needed to appeal to us.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 24, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> An interesting first step to get the general public interested in a really high-output hand-held light. But clearly more is needed to appeal to us.



what they need is a flashlight section in the camera display dept at Target with high end lights


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> what they need is a flashlight section in the camera display dept at Target with high end lights



If that happened the flashaholics would rejoice!


----------



## pri0n (Jul 25, 2010)

kingofwylietx said:


> I am sure that you will be able to buy lights that are as bright, one day. However, by then, CPF will have lights that are still at the cutting edge and years ahead of the big box store. Plus, the variety of materials and craftsmanship will never be available at Walmart.
> 
> Once the final bit of efficiency is pulled from leds and available at a place like Walmart, there will be a new technology we'll all be drooling over.......



Yea like battery technology. I think once led's max out, people will have to resort to battery technology to boost their lights. Battery tech has lagged behind for too long and I think once it hits the next generation, we will have little AAA lights shooting 900L


----------



## PJD (Jul 25, 2010)

Boy...talk about a "diverse" thread! Some of the "Coleman bashing" that goes on from people who've never even put one of the lights in their hands is almost embarrassing :shakehead

I agree with everything the OP has stated in this thread...and JT, you're right! Back in '02 when I bought my second SF (a SG E2; my first was a SG E1), I thought that there'd be no way LED's would EVER match THAT kind of output; how far we've come!

I, for one, HAVE purchased a few of the recent Coleman offerings (the 2XCR2 model and a couple others), and while the quality isn't SF-level, it ain't too shabby either! The products I've purchased have peformed EXACTLY as stated on the packaging, and the build quality is substantial enough to EASILY handle the routine abuse that comes from a typical camping trip or weekend outing. They may not be the "retina scorchers" that we here at CPF drool over...but here's a news flash: THEY AREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE!!! From my take, they're designed to be primarily utility lights. Last I checked, Coleman hadn't gotten into the "tactical light" arena yet. C'mon some of you guys...give Coleman a freakin' break and at least give a LITTLE credit where it's due. They're putting out a good quality product at an affordable price, and introducing a lot of the "average joe" flashlight users to LED technology in the process. Sometimes as CPFers, we have a tendency to act more than just a little arrogant when we thumb our noses at some pretty viable "brick and mortar" lights that hit the market.

Take a few steps back, take a deep breath, and give 'em a chance before you bash 'em!

PJD


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 30, 2010)

*MC-E, for the masses?!*

I was searching for the Coleman 90 lumen flashlight as stated in another thread and stumbled upon this strange anomaly. Coleman has an aluminum MC-E flashlight. 2 mode 500 lumen high and 150 lumen low. 6xAA batteries. And only $79.99. Not available at online retailers yet but imagine if it goes on sale how cheap it could get, although with the MC-E soon on it's way out I don't know if this will see mass market.


----------



## pounder (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: MC-E, for the masses?!*

ITP polestar is 79.99$ 6aa batteries with MC-E led..Coleman vs ITP I would grab the ITP..quality is always excellent with them..


----------



## xamindar (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: MC-E, for the masses?!*

By "MC-E, for the masses?!" do you mean because it uses AA batteries? I don't get it because there are $20 MC-E lights out there.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: MC-E, for the masses?!*

Yeah, there was a thread about the Coleman MC-E light awhile back.

Seems the regulation on it is poor. Not a very good light. A good first step in bringing massive output to the masses. But likely not worth it.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: MC-E, for the masses?!*

Merging this with the existing Coleman MC-E flashlight thread ...


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 30, 2010)

bspofford said:


> I'm skeptical about Coleman design and quality. They are quite clearly not the same company that I knew 40+ years ago. The last time one of their LED flashlights was under discussion on CPF, I expressed my reservations about the company and how they seem to sell only cheap Chinese products. The company contacted me and sent me a light thinking that I would be impressed. It was a dud and didn't even turn on. The product manager obviously sent me a light that had never been tested. Colemen sent me a second light, but it was only comparable to an UltraFire light priced at about half their price. I remain very skeptical about Coleman design and quality.


If only they would at least update their current offerings as many are still using the weak Cree XR-C when they could if possible use more recent XR-E or even XP-E or XP-G though the reflectors may have to change depending.


----------



## T45 (Oct 6, 2010)

I was hoping to find a review of this Coleman LED flashlight I saw at a Target in North Kansas City MO. Anyone know any more details about it? "Out The Front" Lumens? Tested run times?


----------



## leadnbrass (Oct 6, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## PapaLumen (Oct 6, 2010)

superdave138 said:


> Well this one is not Coleman but it has 4 MC-E LED's and uses 3 of the 18650 batteries and puts out 1200 Lumens all for just $50.99 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.dinodirect.com/led-flashlight-1200lumen-cree-mc-e-yg-1200l/AFFID-19.html
> 
> ...



It has 5x led's and they are NOT MC-E's. Look like XR-E or XP-E or XP-G even,not sure which, cant be arsed to look for pics of them lol.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 7, 2010)

The reviewer on the page says it's brighter than their 4D Maglite. I'm impressed already.

I hope fat rechargeable cells fit in there, otherwise kind of pointless..


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 7, 2010)

That's almost like a dream come true!


----------



## MannyDLights (Oct 7, 2010)

I wanted one of these Coleman's but too expensive for my budget at this time:hairpull: I decided on a cheap Ultrafire.... It's a 2010-2011 model that just got released..... It is simply amazing Technology and it does not feel cheap .... 

It has a in voltage from 3.6 to 18V and It runs on many cells 18650, 18350,16340,CR123A,AAA batteries... It has a XP-G R5 Led what's on the box ... 345 lumens ?...... All I know it's bright and it has 6 modes ..... I am a happy camper ........ I used it last night on full power using 18650 and got about 2 hours run time.















This is not spam, I really bought it on ebay !!


----------



## MannyDLights (Oct 7, 2010)

PapaLumen said:


> It has 5x led's and they are NOT MC-E's. Look like XR-E or XP-E or XP-G even,not sure which, cant be arsed to look for pics of them lol.



I have this light..... It's awesome ..... On the side it says Ultrafire MC-E-1000 on the other side CREE MC-E and I tested it with a meter at 1m distance it reads 25,862 LUX and yes It throws !!!!!! :rock: It is my most expensive hand held, shipped it was $60.00 from ebay and worth it ..... Watch this video when put on the Lux meter ..... and it's throw .... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Lumen-LED-...lashlights&hash=item563bb642c8#ht_2480wt_1052


----------



## xamindar (Oct 7, 2010)

MannyDLights said:


> On the side it says Ultrafire MC-E-1000 on the other side CREE MC-E and I tested it with a meter at 1m distance it reads 25,862 LUX and yes It throws !!!!!!


It may say MC-E but it doesn't mean they are really MC-Es. Can you confirm if they are or not? Do you have any pictures of them? The ebay ad conveniently leaves those out and says something about "5 HO-Cree LED" whatever the heck that means. I wouldn't trust something that didn't really have what it said it had.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 7, 2010)

xamindar said:


> It may say MC-E but it doesn't mean they are really MC-Es. Can you confirm if they are or not? Do you have any pictures of them? The ebay ad conveniently leaves those out and says something about "5 HO-Cree LED" whatever the heck that means. I wouldn't trust something that didn't really have what it said it had.



They are Cree XR-E if you zoom in on the emitters.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/270419

Basically looks like a host using a dropin much like http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35241

Actually the http://www.dinodirect.com/led-flashlight-1200lumen-cree-mc-e-yg-1200l/AFFID-19.html looks much like the Trustfire TR-1200 like http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30683


----------



## bkumanski (Oct 9, 2010)

UpChUcK said:


> Yeah, I'd trust a Coleman before any DX or KD lights. I've had a couple KD/DX lights and I have several Coleman Maxx LED lights and lanterns. The Coleman's are great! Can't say the same for the KD/DX lights since they are dead and long gone. I have used my Colemans in and around the house and in my outdoors adventures. No reason not to trust them yet.



I would imagine part of the lights durability and reliability may be because there are no complicated electronic boards to malfunction. DD may not be what we all want in a light, but pop in some NiMH cells in it and it may as well be regulated. Less parts, better reliability (and cheaper to boot). For a "consumer" light, not really a bad deal. Maybe not "cutting edge" but better than what the masses currently have available, local warranty support (from whatever store you get it at) and readily available SAFE (don't need special chargers or worry about over discharge lithiums) batteries. Not all bad if you ask me.


----------



## cgeers (Oct 13, 2012)

Just picked one up at wally world. It is bright, in fact brighter than my jeeps stock halogen headlights. It has to power settings.

Pros:
Bright
Cheap
Didn't have to wait a week to 10 days to get it.

Cons:
No indication of how the batteries should be inserted.
O-ring on the battery cap immediately failed and tore in half.
The lens assembly doesn't appear to unscrew or is glued in place.
The LED is slightly off center of the reflector but for 48.00 it's a pretty good deal.

Hit me with any questions.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2012)

cgeers said:


> Just picked one up at wally world. It is bright, in fact brighter than my jeeps stock halogen headlights. It has to power settings.
> 
> Pros:
> Bright
> ...



Sounds about right.

Bright & Cheap is a combination that any flashlight company can pull off, with ease. Quality, reliability, durability . . . Well, that's a different story.

How's the beam profile? Useful? Or full of artifacts and dark rings?


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 13, 2012)

cgeers said:


> Just picked one up at wally world. It is bright, in fact brighter than my jeeps stock halogen headlights. It has to power settings.
> 
> Pros:
> Bright
> ...



Just FYI, there is a diagram inside the battery tube that shows how you insert the cells! Also, it will also run on 3AA'as all inserted in one side of the light!


----------



## quantumboy7 (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a good thrower. Lights up trees at the back of my three-acre property. Here's mine:




Coleman by quantumboy7, on Flickr


----------



## BehindTheSight (Oct 31, 2012)

These look good. The XML is a drop in replacement for the older MC-E LED.


----------



## StevenLVNV (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey there i have this same light. i also bought the coast hp 550 from costco, its a dollar less at 48 dollars and 1000 lumens, it is indeed much brighter than the coleman ct 50. the positives to the coast are the lumens are insane it really is quite impressive, the build quality is amazing it feels good in the hand and has sqaure cut threads and what seems to be a nice battery carrier. the negatives to me were too many and i settled on this light instead. putting in and out 9 batteries in a carrier is tedious and it dents the eneloops if not extremely careful. on a 4aa charger it takes 3 charge cycles to re power it when dead, i am not a fan of the coast optics on spot mode the spill is weak near the spot and stronger on the edges, sort of ugly to me, not a fan of the head how it moves back and forth seems not very solid and am afraid to set it down to fast and having to readjust the focus then.. also the mode spacing is rediculous, 1000 or 40, makes taking it out camping a bit of a risk if its your only light, u can either suck the battery really fast or have a whopping 40 lumens and a super heavy oversized flashlight, which it had more. This coleman on the other hand has many things i like more than the coast, i prefer the traditional large reflector, i like the 6aa format without a battery carrier better and faster charge time, it has a nicer spot to spill fade and good enough throw and flood its just about right for most work and throws far enough for its lumen output. the quality is mostly there although its not small non square cut threads but there ok if careful. The things i don't like on the coleman but ill live with are the switch is just ok with hi low then off, its not too bad im used to it now, would prefer momentary on especially on a side mount switch, also the low setting is pretty bright but seems a bit dim compared to other lights as its a little more floody than throw on that setting. Lastly the thing that bothered me most about the coleman was the tint which is now growing on me, its a warm center with a light purple spill on the edges, it actually is pretty useable, better than the jetbeam pa 40 which is all over the place with warm but white center, green halo and blueish spill, ive tried buying a few of these lights to see if i can find one better and all i found is there all the same with exception of one that was all warm but much dimmer. What are your thoughts on the coleman ct 50? is yours also sort of a warm center with a little purple spill but not too bad? I think the 500 lumens is only on fresh batteries it seems it settles somewhere in the high 300's or 400's but thats just speculation i have no equipment to test and it is still bright enough for most anything.


----------



## StevenLVNV (Dec 3, 2012)

I find myself buying more brick and mortar lights although there not regulated and what not, im tired of ordering high end lights online and getting either off center leds, donuts in the beam, dust or debris in the lenses or some other combination of a problem. Lights like this coleman at the store i can inspect the led try it out make sure i like it and if not return it worst case. anyone else making a collection of store lights, i really like the rayovac 2aa indestrucible for working with the rubber coating keeps it from scratching as much.


----------



## StevenLVNV (Dec 3, 2012)

Just ordered the dorcy metal gear xlm flashlight, i am wondering if its the exact same thing as this coleman ct 50, anyone own both? the pictures show the same battery tube, and threads, it appears to be the same size and the reflector looks the same the switch is hi lo off also. they claim peak 618 lumens but it drops off fast so im assuming it will be the same brightness as the coleman in reality. well see which one is better. got the dorcy for 48 bucks free ship and 12 free batteries which i wont use in testing the lights and a free promo flashlight, i might take side by side comparison photos and beamshots and see which one may be better, the dorcy cost more if not on sale though and cannot be found readily at walmart.


----------



## daaaveman (Dec 5, 2012)

I just bought one of these this morning. Looking forward to it getting dark outside!


----------



## StevenLVNV (Dec 6, 2012)

Well my dorcy metal gear xlm came in. In comparison to the coleman ct 50 its the same light really. I got some photos for you to compare. I will list the advantages that I think make the dorcy metal gear xlm better than the coleman. I got the dorcy for 48.99 free shipping and a bunch of freebies on cyber monday so it was about the same actually cheaper than the coleman but if not on sale they charge more for it so the coleman is the way to go and its at the store so you can cherry pick your own.

The dorcy is a little bit lighter especially near the head of the light, makes it nicer to carry. its also got aggressive knurling on the body, its a bit more than i like but better than none on the coleman. the dorcy switch although identical in feel to the coleman does stick out quite a bit more and is yellow rubber so i give it the advantage as far as ease of finding or feeling for it. between the knurling the weight and the switch it all makes a small difference in feel. the tail cap is also smoother externally not the threads there the same, the coleman tailcap is quite rough, it would definately hurt someone if you hit them with it but the smooth one is mostly nicer.

The dorcy reflector seems a bit larger maybe in overall diameter and it stays wider toward the deeper end of the reflector. Each light the beam is similiar but the dorcy is in fact a bit tighter and does throw further than the coleman but if you had one and not the other you would not really care. The coleman has a little more purple in the fill than the dorcy and is warmer in the center, the dorcy is whiter and less purple in the spill, both are acceptable though and again if not side by side not a big deal. The dorcy is indeed brighter than the coleman as if its a whole bin higher xm l led. it is rated at 618 lumens but it drops like a rock according to there test graph in the first few mins. but im sure the coleman at 500 doesnt stay there too long. Both lights just drop lumens slowly over time but it takes a long time before its not strong enough in my opinion. After a few hours use I would estimate the coleman is around 225 to 250 lumens when the cells start to get weaker. No firm testing but just giving an idea after using the coleman for quite a long time, its a real useable light even at that output.

In conclusion these are basically the same lights with slightly different cosmetics, the coleman build quailty seems better overall and it is all black the dorcy looks sort of cheaper in person but its feel of grip switch and tighter beam and more balanced weight to me make it better. I can argue buying the coleman at walmart it can easily be returned and all the differences i mentioned are all slight and can be no big deal for some. My particular dorcy light has 3-4 small pieces of dust or dirt on the actual led itself like stuck to the xml dome. If i put the light near a light source and look inside it makes a shadow onto the yellow part of the led light, the led is also off centered just a tiny bit. i contacted dorcy and a new one is on the way with free return shipping, gotta love that.

the pics.


----------



## StevenLVNV (Dec 6, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## StevenLVNV (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not too impressed with this one. For $49, I would MUCH rather have the 1000 lumen Coast HP550 from Costco.


----------



## StevenLVNV (Dec 7, 2012)

StorminMatt said:


> I'm not too impressed with this one. For $49, I would MUCH rather have the 1000 lumen Coast HP550 from Costco.




Did you try the dorcy over the coleman, on fresh batteries it is indeed a little whiter and brighter and is indeed a bit tighter beam so it has more of that spotlight affect it throws further. No regulation so it does dim though. Also the coast hp550 has really nice build quality and sqaure big threads, i notice the threads on these lights are super thin and the cap actually wobbles all over before its tight meaning there not an exact fit.


----------



## timbo32 (Dec 9, 2012)

I seriously doubt it puts out even close to that. I have a coleman max, that is supposed to be 115 lumens...it isn't even close to as bright as my 80 lumen G2.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 9, 2012)

Difficult to see the difference between 115 lumens and 80. One may appear brighter because it has more lux (throw) than another light, which may have more a spill with less lux in the beam. Best way to tell is to get a light meter, some are very inexpensive, then do some basic bounce tests, or at least lux measurements at one meter. I've had a light meter for years and it is indispensable and better than subjective measurements with our eyes.

Bill


----------



## Flash Barrow (Dec 23, 2012)

I saw this at Walmart and the price seemed too high. I'll save my money for a better manufactured light. Coleman makes decent everyday lights for less money.


----------



## Verndog (Dec 23, 2012)

I was reading the product description on Colemans site and this is BS.



> The high-performance workhorse of flashlights—the Coleman® Ultra High Power Aluminum LED Flashlight. Its spotlight-like high beam shines 500 ultra-bright lumens over more than 700 feet of darkness for up to 8.5 hours on just six AA cell batteries. The low beam is more powerful than many other flashlights, shining 287 lumens more than 400 ft. (122 m) for up to 28 hours. The aerospace-grade aluminum case is impact and water-resistant. The Cree® high-power LED lasts a lifetime, so it never needs replacing



287 lumens for 28 hours on 6 AA's? No friggen way.


----------



## Nemesis158 (Dec 24, 2012)

I got myself the new CT50 the other day. it may not be as fancy as alot of the other lights on this forum, but so far the only thing i think they could have done better was a glass and/or scratch resistant lens. it seems to scratch easily. i find it odd they didnt change the lens material for these when the new CT20 has a scratch resistant lens....


----------



## zerodish (Jun 2, 2014)

StevenLVNV said:


> [/IMG]



You can add the Ozark trail 500L to this same battery compartment same protruding switch. The head does not unscrew which makes getting NiMH batteries out a problem.


----------



## zerodish (Jun 12, 2014)

My Ozark Trail 500L works with 3 batteries in either compartment wonder if the others are the same.


----------

